# rod length measurement and pistol grips?



## parkerdog (Aug 21, 2011)

I was fishing with my old pole over the weekend which is a bass pro from the 80's with a pistol grip.

It reminded me how it was fishing with that grip and I've been looking around to find a new upgraded version with a pistol grip but they are hard to find.

Anyway, usually the pistol grip poles are shorter than the straight grip rods and I was wondering if this is mostly because the grip is shorter and it goes by overall length?

If that was the case it would make the reel seat to tip length similar between say a 6 foot rod and a 6.5 rod wouldn't it?

I've found the pistol grip on some bass pro rods and there is at least one st. croix I found but it is 5 foot 6 length.

Anyone know of some others available?

Thanks


----------



## Jim (Aug 22, 2011)

The only one I have is a Basspro Extreme pistol grip rod. I doubt they make it anymore.


----------



## fender66 (Aug 22, 2011)

I think Berkley still makes some. Possibly their Lightning series...but not sure. I still have one that was my father's. Can't remember what brand it is though. My daughter fishes with it now. I'm sure it was a cheap rod when it was purchases.


----------



## Butthead (Aug 22, 2011)

Yeah, Berkley still makes the pistol grip in the Lightning rods. The rod is 5'6", but yeah, the reel seat to tip length is somewhere around a 6-6.5' rod. It's been a great rod for for me when fishing in some tighter areas.


----------



## shamoo (Aug 23, 2011)

Pistol grips I believe were made for tossing side arm in a boat to get your weapon of choice close to your target (overhangs and brush), sorta like side arm "pitching". This is just my opinion.


----------



## parkerdog (Aug 23, 2011)

shamoo said:


> Pistol grips I believe were made for tossing side arm in a boat to get your weapon of choice close to your target (overhangs and brush), sorta like side arm "pitching". This is just my opinion.




Lot of overhanging trees where I fish. Maybe that explains why I spend so much time in them. I need to buy a new pistol grip. :wink:


----------



## 200racing (Aug 23, 2011)

if you cant find what you want,build it. rodbuilding.org has tons of info and mudhole.com has everything you need. you dont need alot of fancy tools. i only used a box,phonebook,razorblade,plastic knife, $.05disposible brush and toothpicks. i covered my eye wraps with the same stuff i glued my grips and reelseat with,flexcoat. it sets up in 30min-+. so you dont have to turn it long.


----------



## FlyBye (Aug 24, 2011)

parkerdog said:


> Anyone know of some others (pistol grips) available? Thanks



Last time I was at Bass Pro I saw several, but wasn't paying much attention to them since I haven't used one since the flood in Noah's Day, but they are there. I briefly checked the Bass Pro catalog and found several: Bass Pro TS (Tourney Special); BP Crankin' Stick; BP Micro Lite; BP Power Plus and the BP Bionic Blade are a few that are offered by Bass Pro that offer the option. Wal-Mart sells an Excursion Rod that is made by Shakespeare that has different handle options, pistol grip being one of them.

They are still being sold and used, but they are not quite as popular as they used to be. Good Luck!


----------



## rusty.hook (Nov 3, 2011)

This is a pistol grip that I used on a custom rod I built back in the 60's.
It was baby blue color at that, faded a lot now from the sun.


----------



## parkerdog (Nov 3, 2011)

That looks like it ought to be comfortable. Still use it?


----------



## rusty.hook (Dec 24, 2011)

parkerdog said:


> That looks like it ought to be comfortable. Still use it?



No, its retired to the rack in my man cave. It was only 5' 8" and I used it for bass only. The handle was made of some kind of rubber and pretty heavy, and got heavier as the day went on. I now only fish saltwater fish and use the 7' rods. It is the only rod left over that I had built in the 60's. I had probably built over a hundred or so for the members in my bass club and other customers.


----------



## parkerdog (Dec 24, 2011)

A couple of weeks ago the local to me bass pro was having a sale on rods and I didn't even realize it till I checked out.......soooo the next day I went back and bought another Bionic blade with the pistol grip and a one piece micro light with pistol grip for crappies in the spring.

Now I can't wait to put the boat back in the water in the spring and give them a good trying out!

I was throwing the micro light off the dock with a crappie maxx baitcaster I bought to go with it and it will throw a light jig quite a ways with the 6 lb. test on it.


----------

